# guter Printservice



## Maniacy (30. August 2002)

hey ho 
Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Printservices gemacht, wo man digitale Pics auf Photos drucken lassen kann? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir sie mal berichten? Positiv oder eher negativ?
Habt ihr URLs?

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## goela (30. August 2002)

Habe jetzt schon zweimal meine Digitalfotos via Internet entwickeln lassen!
Vom Fotolabor die Software herunter geladen, dort meine Bilder in eine Liste hinzugefügt (mit Vorschau für die Kontrolle wegen weissen Rändern: Anderes Bildformat als 4:3), falls ich für ein Bild mehr Abzüge haben wollte, so konnte ich dies angeben!
Abgeschickt und gewartet!

Nach zwei Tagen waren die Bilder zu meiner besten Zufriedenheit bei mir zu Hause eingetroffen! Einfach super!

Den Fotoservice den ich verwendet habe ich das Fotolabor Kreuzlingen (Schweiz - wohne ja auch in der Schweiz)


----------



## vetterfunk (30. August 2002)

hab 2 mal bei uns in .at bei BIPA gratis entwickeln lassen
(war so eine aktion...)

da hats nur eine standard-"mittlere" Qualitätsstufe gegeben, da man sonst für eine bessere hätte zahlen sollen

und scheinbar kann die mittlere qualität keine Farben mehr originalgetreu darstellen  aus meinen grünen saftigen wiesen wurden verdörrte gelbe!

das ganze debakel auf 20x30cm

"was nix kost' is nix wert" scheinbar...


----------



## Vitalis (30. August 2002)

Ich habe bisher nur einmal entwickeln lassen. Und zwar bei einem Fotolabor von http://www.agfanet.de, das in vielen Tests sehr gut abschneidet. Deren Minilabs gelten als die besten, soweit ich weiß.

Also ich war vom Ergebnis begeistert 
Du mußt aber drauf achten, denen die Bilder in der richtigen Größe und mit 300dpi zu schicken.


----------



## sam (30. August 2002)

*nachdenk*
ich glaub in der neuen ct (spezialausgabe über digitale photographie) sind die ganzen dinger getestet...


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (3. Januar 2003)

probiers mal mit fujicolor.net

die belichten die fotos auf "echtem" fotopapier aus.

die qualität ist super.

die handhabung sehr einfach.

hier der link:

http://www.fujicolor-order.net/

ps: leider geht im moment einiges auf deren seite nicht. vielleicht stellen die was um oder der "berühmte" 2003-bug hat zugeschlagen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Sam hat recht, den Test solltest du dir mal anschauen.
Auch wenn ich das jetzt wieder aufwärme, laut CT machen einige von denen excellente 1a-Qualität, andere nur mittelmäßige.

Auf jeden Fall nicht nur 300dpi sondern bis auf 2900dpi hoch soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## shiver (7. Januar 2003)

ich bestelle immer bei http://www.bilderservice.de und finde den service, den preis, und die liefergeschwindigkeit super!


----------



## Vitalis (12. Januar 2003)

In der Qualität war ich bisher von http://www.colormailer.de sehr begeistert, sind aber nicht unbedingt die schnellsten und billig auch nicht. Außerdem konnte man bis vor kurzem Fotos im Format 18x13,5 (also 4:3-Format) bestellen, anstatt 18x13. Das heißt man bekam ein in der Breite größeres Foto zum gleichen Preis. Ich finde das viel besser als das normale, so stark in die Länge gezogene, Format. Jetzt gibt es aber leider nur noch 13x17-Bilder  Zum Glück ist 11x15 aber noch nicht verschwunden. 

Wenn's mal viele Bilder sein sollen und dazu günstig, dann hab ich bisher http://www.klickbilderbox.de benutzt. Die sind wirklich billig und sehr günstig, die Qualität der Fotos stimmt auch. Nicht von der bunten Oberfläche abschrecken lassen


----------

